# Downloading the csv files



## Stevesters2017 (Jun 20, 2017)

I used to be able to download the csv files from the partner app website, but now it seems there is no where to download them anymore. Any else having this issue or is just me not seeing it somewhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

You are not alone.
I don't know what is worse, for them to change the format of the CSV files mid year, breaking all my logging, or doing away with them altogether.

Hopefully someone will come up with a solution to screenscrape or download all payment information.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

I can't get the CSV to download at all, it never opens, and clicking on View Statement takes me to an internal server error page. Good grief.


----------

